# Web Pages Will Not Print



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

I can print my documents but cannot print web pages. How do I fix this?


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Tough to answer when you don't tell us how you're going about trying to print, and what the results of your efforts are.

If this is a Windows-based computer, you should be able to go to "File" then "Print" in your browser window. 

If you want to print just what's on-screen at the time, you can press the "Print Screen" button on your keyboard, which basically takes a screen capture and copies it to the clipboard. You can open the image editing app of your choice, paste, and print from there.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Is your web browser set to default print to something other than your printer?


----------



## knotquiteawake (Mar 15, 2012)

sdsester said:


> Is your web browser set to default print to something other than your printer?


This would be my inclination as well.

If you go to your start menu, go to "printers and Faxes" or "devices and printers" if you have it and make sure the printer you want things to print to has a check mark on/next to it, if not then right click on that printer and select "set as default."

When you go to "file" and print on your web browser a box will pop up and at teh top of that box is where you can select what printer you are printing to, make sure that printer matches the one you just set as default.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

If it has been printing to file, you probably have a whole stack of web page file printouts on your hard drive somewhere too. You might want to clean those out.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks All,
I'll check into this further.


----------

